# Ray Dionaldo's FCS Kali Demo



## Guro Harold (Nov 18, 2002)

Hello Everyone,

I would like to present a cool demo clip from my instructor, Ray Dionaldo.  We put together portions of the seminar that we held in Greensboro, NC last September for your enjoyment.

The clip includes kerambit footage, a whip demo, knife tapping, and Ray's flavor of tappi-tappi.  Tapes and dvds will be available for sale soon!

http://www.ncfcskali.homestead.com/files/Ray_Dionaldo_Demo.mpg

Thanks,

Palusut


----------



## arnisador (Nov 19, 2002)

You'll find some discussion of this post in the FMA--General and Modern Arnis fora.


----------

